# Hyatt CARMEL OPEN but BIG SUR,CA CLOSED



## Carmel85 (Jul 2, 2008)

HI Everybody,


Just wanted to give you a little info about our community Hyatt Carmel Highlands is open but Highway 1 down by Big Sur is 100% closed.

*All businesses in BIG SUR area are all CLOSED!!!*

 PLEASE come here to the beautiful area of California ALL other areas are OPEN like CARMEL,Monterey and of course HYATT Highlands Inn. 

Have a nice 4th of July we would love to see all of you TUGERS even if it is just for a great day trip.


Bob


----------



## Denise L (Jul 2, 2008)

*Any smoke in Carmel?*

Hi Bob,

We will be at the Hyatt in a couple of weeks. Is the smoke lingering in the air there? Is it safe to go out to the beach? Just wondering what to expect. Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 3, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> We will be at the Hyatt in a couple of weeks. Is the smoke lingering in the air there? Is it safe to go out to the beach? Just wondering what to expect. Thanks for any tips!




NO SMOKE for the last 72 hours here in Carmel but last week we got ash on the cars and ground.

Carmel beach is perfect but we are getting are foggy coastal weather back.

What day are you coming down? 

I can send you a update like 48 hours before you come if Im here in town


Hopefully when you come BIG SUR will be back open if it is I would hope and ask everybody PLEASE PLEASE visit the the area the community needs support spend a few $$$ in BIG SUR!!!!!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 3, 2008)

My co worker is headed to Santa Cruz tomorrow. How is that area and thanks for posting.

We plan on visiting next year. Always wanted to see Carmel and Monterey.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 3, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> My co worker is headed to Santa Cruz tomorrow. How is that area and thanks for posting.
> 
> We plan on visiting next year. Always wanted to see Carmel and Monterey.




PCgirl54,

I have not heard of any smoke problems over in Santa Cruz.

Make sure you friend visits Carmel,Monterey and Pebble Beach.

Have a great 4th of July


----------



## cookinmamma (Jul 3, 2008)

Carmel85 - thanks for updating on the conditions.  I'm so sorry to hear about the wildfires and their impact on Big Sur and the gorgeous coast!   We were so fortunate to see it in all its glory this past March.

Hopefully it's contained and extinguished quickly.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 3, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> Carmel85 - thanks for updating on the conditions.  I'm so sorry to hear about the wildfires and their impact on Big Sur and the gorgeous coast!   We were so fortunate to see it in all its glory this past March.
> 
> Hopefully it's contained and extinguished quickly.



Cookimamma,

THANKS, I just hope they get this fire contained only 3% contained and another 8K of acres burned in the last 12 hours.

I think it will take about 25-30 days before they contain this fire that is what the experts are saying. 

If you know the area Palo Colorado Canyon is now under a advisory evacuation so it is moving up the coast from Big Sur.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 3, 2008)

Many (many x 4) years ago my husband used to spend his summers at Pico Blanco Boy Scout Camp (??).  How's that area looking?  He used to hike all over those mountains.   Now he's laying on the couch!:ignore:


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 3, 2008)

nightnurse613 said:


> Many (many x 4) years ago my husband used to spend his summers at Pico Blanco Boy Scout Camp (??).  How's that area looking?  He used to hike all over those mountains.   Now he's laying on the couch!:ignore:




Boy Scout Camp is not looking good fire close. Also Ventana Inn flames are very very close with fire fighters on the roof trying to hold off the fire.


I do hope many Tugers come after this fire is contained around August 1st and support the BIG SUR AREA.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you for the update Bob.  So sorry to hear of the bad fires in Big Sur.  What a beautiful area, it's just so sad. 

I'm glad you are encouraging folks to still come to the Monterey and CArmel areas.  It is truly a wonderful part of California!  Not to be missed if you are anywhere near the area.  7 mile drive and many other places are just magnificent.  We have stayed at the Highlands Inn twice (before the children were born!).  It holds a romantic place in our hearts.

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## LLW (Jul 4, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Boy Scout Camp is not looking good fire close. Also Ventana Inn flames are very very close with fire fighters on the roof trying to hold off the fire.
> 
> 
> I do hope many Tugers come after this fire is contained around August 1st and support the BIG SUR AREA.



How about the Hermitage near Lucia? Is the fire nearing it? TIA!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 4, 2008)

*Going to Highlands Inn this Sunday*

Is there anything I need to know? How is the air quality? Does Highlands Inn still  allow fires in their in room fireplaces? 

We were hoping to visit Big Sur but that probably won't happen this trip. Well there is always the aquarium. 

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 4, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> Is there anything I need to know? How is the air quality? Does Highlands Inn still  allow fires in their in room fireplaces?
> 
> We were hoping to visit Big Sur but that probably won't happen this trip. Well there is always the aquarium.
> 
> -TJ




TJ,


Right now we have early morning fog and by  9am it burns off to the coast.

Im not sure about the Highlands Inn allowing fires but PLEASE be very careful and don't make a crazy big fire in your fireplace or just pass on making a fire at all during high fire season. Im sure we all can pass on a fire for the next 3 months every little bit helps.

Smoke has not been bad at all over the last 5 days it is blowing in to the Salina Valley so no smoke in Carmel,Monterey or Pacific Grove.

Im not sure how long you are here for on your trip but it would be great if you want or feel the need to give a donation or food to the red cross they have a shelter set up at Carmel Middle School on Carmel Valley Road about 10 minutes for Hyatt Highlands Inn.

  I would suggest ALL TUGer's send a donation  to

Carmel RED CROSS CHAPTER 
TUGER's
 P. O. Box A. R.
Carmel, CA 93921

http://www.arccarmel.org/

If people start to send in donations please let me know and Steve Dallas  or I will personally call the red cross chapter president and let her know that we here on the Tug board are doing our part to help these people that are in a real disaster.


----------

